# Oxydator für den Teich



## Rambo (4. Apr. 2006)

hallo leute,

ich möchte gerne eure meinug zum thema oxydator für den teich hören.
ist der einsatz sinnvoll oder eher nicht.
vermutlich ist er für teiche bis 5000 liter ok oder ist das rausgeschmissens geld?

was meint ihr?

merci schon mal

fürti rambo


----------



## Mühle (5. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Oxydator für den Teich*

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde dieses Thema ganz gerne nochmal aufnehmen. Damals gab es leider keinerlich Antworten, aber vielleicht hat sich zwischenzeitlich etwas im Forum geändert  und jemand äußert sich doch ganz gerne.

Wie mache vielleicht wissen, habe ich dieses Thema in einem anderen Forum vor einigen Wochen angefragt, über 130 Antworten...., aber schlauer bin ich nicht, nur verwirrter  .

Mich würden einfach Erfahrungen interessieren oder Meinungen; es müssen keine wissenschaftlichen Abhandlungen sein, kann ich sowieso kaum nachvollziehen, außer es wäre eine logische Berechnung.

Also, die Frage : Eure Meinung zu Oxydatoren, rausgeschmissenes Geld oder gute Investition  ?

Wäre schön, wenn jemand antwortet

viele Grüße     Britta


----------



## ThomasH (6. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Oxydator für den Teich*

Hallo Britta,
also ich kenne den thread zum Thema Oxidatoren. Und wie ich daraus weiß, dass du die Oxidatoren im Teich hast, und ja auch damit zufrieden bist, frage ich mich, warum du immer wieder danach fragst? Willst du nur Absolution oder was sonst? 
Wenn du davon überzeugt bist, dann ist doch gut so. Nur halte ich diese Art von Oxidatoren für Spielzeug. Ich kann dir gerne noch mal die Berechnung erstellen.
Meiner Meinung nach bringen die nicht das, was sie versprechen. Sie werden mit Wasserstoffperoxid betrieben. Das ist ein recht starkes Oxidationsmittel (kannst du zum desinfizieren oder auch zum haarefärben verwenden) und hat meiner Ansicht nach in einem Teich absolut nichts verloren. Man soll sich nur klar sein, was passieren kann, wenn mal einer dieser Töpfchen undicht wird, oder sogar bricht. 

Gruß
tom


----------



## Annett (6. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Oxydator für den Teich*

Hi Britta,

was genau beschäftigt Dich denn nun an den "Dingern"?
Du selbst mußt doch wissen, was Du mit ihnen bezwecken wolltest, oder? 
Hier mal noch was zum Lesen dazu.

Ich habe Deinen Teich noch nicht live gesehen und weiß daher auch nicht, wie es um Mulm, Unterwasserpflanzen, gewünschten Algenrasen usw. bestellt ist.
In normal besetzten (Verhältnis Fische/Wasser/Unterwasserpflanzen halbwegs passend) und nicht abgedeckten Teichen sollte *derzeit* genug Sauerstoff im Wasser gelöst sein. Über 100% kommt man im Normalfall eh nicht. 
Solange Du keine "Dreckecken" hast und dazu dann vielleicht noch heizt (mikrobieller Abbau) sollte es ohne gehen.

Schaden werden sie sicherlich nicht. Und wenn es Dein Gewissen beruhigt - dann lass sie halt einfach drinnen.


----------



## ThomasH (6. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Oxydator für den Teich*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Schaden werden sie sicherlich nicht. Und wenn es Dein Gewissen beruhigt - dann lass sie halt einfach drinnen.


 Hi Annett,

solange das Gefäßchen heile bleibt gebe ich dir Recht. Aber nur dann.

Gruß
tom


----------



## Annett (6. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Oxydator für den Teich*

Hallo Thomas,

ja, das hatte ich allerdings vorausgesetzt...  

Ich denke, die Dinger dienen der Gewissensberuhigung der Anwender und dem Umsatz der "Industrie".
Wenn man sich die Sortimente der "Teichpflegeprodukte" mal so anschaut. Und jedes Jahr wird es mehr.  
Lieber ein paar mehr Pflanzen kaufen oder auf den neuen Fisch verzichten. Dann klappt es zu 99% auch ohne den ganzen Kram.
Wie schrieb Gregor in dem verlinkten Thema so schön dazu... "Freilandaquarium". Eigentlich trifft das den Nagel auf den Kopf. 
Wer einen halbwegs naturnahen Teich sein eigen nennt und mit statt gegen die Natur arbeitet, der kann beim Anblick der bunten Döschen/Werbung nur müde lächeln.


----------



## Mühle (6. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Oxydator für den Teich*

Hallo Ihr Beiden,

danke für die Antworten.

Kurz vorweg. Die Geschichte mit dem anderen Forum habe ich extra reingeschrieben, da mich viele hier kennen und wissen das ich dort Britta war, heute kleingeschrieben .

@ Thomas Du hast Recht ich habe Oxydatoren und war auch anfangs überzeugt von den Dingern, aber so einige Meinungen machten mich doch stutzig, nur ...., na ja, Britta war wohl böse   und so hatte sich weiteres Nachhaken erübrigt und für mich ist die damalige Diskussion auch zu unsachlich geworden.

Also meine Frage konkreter : Ist der Oxydator eventuell schädlich für die Fische ? Außer er geht kaputt natürlich, aber da habe ich keine Angst vor, selbst Hundespielchen wurden schadlos von den Dingern überstanden.

Ja, diese Frage beschäftigt mich schon, ich habe versucht bei Söchting eine vernünftige Aussage zu bekommen, aber   keine Antwort.

@ Annett, danke für den Link.

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## ThomasH (7. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Oxydator für den Teich*

Hallo Britta,

so lange der Topf dicht ist, sehe ich keine Nachteile für die Fische. Wie gesagt, wenn dicht. Etwas anders sieht es aus, wenn Wasserstoffperoxid "unkontrolliert" austritt. Dann kann es zu Verätzungen an den Fischen kommen, sobald sie mit dem Wasserstoffperoxid in direkten Kontakt kommen. Das kommt aber auch wieder darauf an, wann, wo und wieviel sie abbekommen. Das kann dir in Vorraus keiner sagen. Man muss sich eben der Gefahr bewusst sein und *selbstverantwortlich* handeln. Eine generelle Empfehlung ob du die Dinger drinnen lassen kannst, oder rausnehmen sollst werde ich dir hier nicht geben. 

Viele Grüße
tom


----------



## Mühle (7. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Oxydator für den Teich*

Hallo Tom,

danke das Du mir Deine Meinung geschrieben hast, so bin ich im meiner Meinung bestätigt, bei normalen Betrieb ist der Oxydator nicht schädlich für die Fische.

Die damals gelesenen Aussagen haben mich doch sehr verwirrt  , ob Unfug oder nicht muß ich mir selbst beantworten, logisch. 

Meine Einstellung hat sich auf jeden Fall geändert durch die Diskussionen.

vielen Dank

Britta


----------



## Hillawitchen (22. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Oxydator für den Teich*

Prima so ein Forum...da überlege ich ob so ein Oxydator was für meinen Teich ist.....und schwupp ist man von dem Wunsch geheilt! Danke sagt Susa


----------

